# Featured Rescue: Magic Happens Rabbit Rescue



## Ivory (Aug 22, 2008)

[align=center]*A Little History* [/align]



[align=center]Magic Happens Rabbit Rescue started when its founder, Wendy, brought home a âfemaleâ companion for her other doe. She named âherâ Magic. [/align]



[align=center]Well, a few months later, and she had a houseful of hopping baby bunnies![/align]



[align=center]During this time, Wendy worked at a pet store, and saw many bunnies being dumped on the doorstep. She felt sorry for them, and instead of letting them sit in the tiny back rooms, she decided to take them in until they found better homes. This led to bunnies being both dumped and adopted from her, and the idea for a rescue began to form.[/align]



[align=center]As the rescue grew, it gained a small number of volunteers and foster homes. We became aware of the problems bunnies face as pets- abandonment after Easter time, neglect, over breeding- and decided to do something about it. Magic Happens Rabbit Rescue was born![/align]



[align=center]




[/align]



[align=center]_Our namesake, Magic, working his charm with Maw Maw._[/align]



[align=center]*Mission *[/align]



[align=center]




[/align] 


[align=center]_Argo and Maggie, a bonded pair, await their forever homes!_[/align]



[align=center]Since its incarnation, Magic Happens has rescued over two hundred rabbits, and counting. Weâve had all kinds of bunnies come through our doors- retired show rabbits, accidental litters, pets that a child has outgrown, neglected and abused rabbits, and many more. Every rabbit has had a different story to tell. [/align]



[align=center]*Our mission is simple- to help rabbits in our area by educating people on proper rabbits care and taking in and rehoming our adoptables.*[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]Magic Happens has done classroom education, events for the Boy and Girl Scouts, photo shoots with the bunnies, art markets, and more. We have talked at the BREC Bluebonnet Swamp during Easter, informing people about impulse buys and proper rabbit care. Weâve visited several classrooms to help educate children on appropriate animal treatment. [/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]_Magic Happens at a classroom event, featuring Halo the Lionhead and Alfred the Jersey Wooly._[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]We have been featured in both The Advocate and The Times Picayune, two Louisiana newspapers. We have been interviewed by many, and sought to help educate the public about proper exotic animal care.[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]_Cini-Mini, a now-adopted Mini-Rex, reads our article in the Advocate!_[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]We have also participated in educational booths at the LSU vet school Open House. Over 7,000 people passed through, and the MHRR booth is one of the most popular out of 65.[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]_Magic Happens at the LSU School of Veterinary Medicine in 2008_[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]We enjoy educating ALL rabbit owners. We help local owners find veterinarians, teach health tips, grooming techniques, nail trims, and other local rabbit products. We also help owners find local animal products.[/align]



[align=center]We strongly advocate *spaying* and neutering. ALL eligible adoptables are spayed or neutered. (Sometimes age or health can be a factor in not neutering a rabbit.) This year alone, we have spayed and neutered 39 rabbits at our normal clinic, plus a few others.[/align]



[align=center]Our Sponsor-A-Snip program is a wonderful way to get behind the cause. As we know, spaying or neutering helps a bunny to be a better pet. Neutered rabbits mark their territory less, use their litter box better, and are more social towards their human caretakers. It also has many health benefits, such as preventing uterine cancer in female rabbits. [/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]*Sponsor- A- Snip Fund *[/align]



[align=center]However, despite our neutering policy, we are very welcoming of *RESPONSIBLE* breeders. We believe that education can be gained from all aspects of the rabbit world, and have learned quite a few tips and tricks from breeders in the past![/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]Magic Happens also strongly prefers indoor homes, HOWEVER, we do not adopt to them exclusively. We believe that tolerance and learning are crucial qualities a rescue must have. We have seen EXTREMELY well-taken care of rabbits living in outside homes, loved and doted upon as much as an indoor bun. We donât advocate the use of strictly wire-bottomed cages and use solid flooring for our rabbits as well as education.[/align]



[align=center]*A Few Hoppy Tails*[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]_Peanut, an adopted bun, naps with his doggie friend and human slave._[/align]



[align=center]Magic Happens Rabbit Rescue has adopted to many states. Weâve had quite a few adopters (and take-ins) in Mississippi and Texas. Weâve had adopted homes as far out as Florida.[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]_Zeus, before his adoption to Texas. One of our volunteers drove to meet his new mom in Beaumont! (Actually, sheâs the one writing this article _J) [/align]



[align=center]*Our furthest adoption was in Ohio, however we never ship by air.*[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]_Goliath, one of our previous adoptables, is a gorgeous Flemish Giant adopted to a home in Ohio!_[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]_Pepper was adopted to this family and is well-loved._[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]_Rusty always gets into mischief in his new home._[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]_More of Rusty, flopping out in his litter box in his forever home._[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]_Cheyenne and her senior doggie friend go outside for a romp in the grass._[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]_When Flower came to us, the poor baby had terrible mites._[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]_After veterinary treatment, she looks much better and is a whole lot happier!_[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]_*A Few Adoptables*_[/align]



[align=center]Here are a few of our current buns up for adoption![/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]_*Maple*_[/align]



[align=center]_Maple is four-year old Mini-Lop. He is a very sweet bun and LOVES to be petted!_[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]*Henrietta*[/align]



[align=center]_Henrietta is a well-traveled bun who would like to settle down into a quiet home. She will flop out with one gentle cheek rub and will make a great free-range bun!_[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]*Basil*[/align]



[align=center]_This young little fella is opening up in personality. He is already learning how to use a litterbox. He will be a small adult, probably about four pounds._[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]*Current Wishes*[/align]



[align=center]When the rescue first started, the rabbits were housed indoors. But as we acquired more rabbits, we had to build lean-tos for outside housing. Though they have adequate fans, water, and ways to keep them cool, beating the hot Louisiana heat is still very difficult. Since putting them outside, weâve dreamed of ways to get them back into the AC, but it just wasnât possible with the number of rabbits.[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]_One of Magic Happensâ garage sales_[/align]



[align=center]But now, our dream of putting our rabbits inside is finally coming true. We have a HUGE yard that we can put the building in. $3,000.00 will purchase our building. We need a few hundred for electricity, ventilation, insulation, shelving, and other building needs.[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]So far, weâre up to $2,000.00, and weâre scrambling as fast as we can to get that building. Weâre having garage sales, bake sales, photo opportunities, and all sorts of local events. But thereâs more that can be done to help these bunnies![/align]



[align=center]*******One of our previous adopters has offered a challenge gift of up to $500. That means that for every dollars raised for our building before thirty days- it will be matched and donated! The final day for this challenge is September 15, 2008.*******[/align]
[align=center] * Visit the Rescue's Bunny Building Blog!!!*[/align][align=center]_See our building plans, floor layout, the yard the building will go in, info on how the rabbits will be housed, and more!_
[/align] 

[align=center]Hereâs what you can do to help! Every little bit helps, even if itâs just a dollar.[/align]



[align=center]PayPal[/align]



[align=center]We take donations directly through the rescueâs PayPal account.[/align]



[align=center]You can sponsor a specific rabbit if youâve found one to love. There are different levels of sponsorship:[/align]



[align=center]





*Peanut Butter - $5*
A Peanut Butter Bunny sponsorship will pay for two "Bunny Baskets," which are cute baskets (bunny-safe, for bun to chew up and play with!) filled with the bun's current food, hay, and a toy. Each adopted bunny goes home with a Bunny Basket.




*Caramel - $10*
A Caramel Bunny sponsorship will pay for one week's worth of fresh vegetables, or two new large water bottles. With 30+ rabbits, water bottles get worn out quickly!




*Chocolate - $25*
A Chocolate Bunny sponsorship will buy two 50lb bags of pellets. We go through about 6lbs of pellets per day, or a 50lb sack every week!




*White Chocolate - $50*
A White Chocolate Bunny sponsorship will purchase a 50lb bale of the freshest Oxbow Timothy hay, direct from the manufacturer. A single bale usually lasts one month before the rabbits have it completely gone!
[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]You can also donate as a general cause![/align]





[align=center]Click here to donate! http://www.rabbitsonline.net/</P> <P ALIGN=[/align]
 




[align=center]*Lisaâs Jewelry*[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]One of our volunteers makes jewelry for the rescue. [/align]



[align=center]Many of her pieces feature bunnies![/align]



[align=center]She makes beautiful pieces in hemp, chain, as well as regular beading.[/align]



[align=center]*75% of proceeds go to the rescue!*
[/align]



[align=center]Pricing is listed near to each picture.[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]You can also visit her Etsy Store![/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]*Wendyâs Fun and Funky Flip-Flops*[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]Purchase a customized pair of cool, funky flip-flops, handmade by our founder herself, Wendy! Flip-flops run $8.00 a piece, plus shipping.[/align]



[align=center]One of our favorites is the:[/align]



[align=center]*Bunny Holiday Collection *[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]Taken by Wendy, these gorgeous, adorable pictures feature the Bakerâs Dozen. The Bakerâs Dozen was comprised of two accidental litters had at the same time- thirteen little buns, all named for things to do with baking.[/align]



[align=center]These pictures make adorable holiday desktops to decorate your computer with all year round. All twelve pictures plus three extras give you a unique set of pictures for your computer! View the link for more details. [/align]



[align=center]*Wishlets*[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]Our wishlets are made of hemp with tiny beads. They can go around an adultsâ ankle, or can be cut smaller for a child.[/align]



[align=center]They are $2.50 a piece, with free shipping![/align]



[align=center]Contact [email protected] or [email protected] for more details![/align]



[align=center]*Our Cafepress Store! *[/align]



[align=center]Buy a t-shirt, clock, notebook, and more featuring some of our cute adoptables![/align]



[align=center]Cell Phone, Ink Cartridge, and Used DVD Recycling Fundraiser [/align]



[align=center]Simply put, we take old cell phones, ink cartridges, and used DVDs. We give them to a recycling company called Ecophones that gives us cash for these donations! They bring in about $50 every two- three months. This is one of the easiest fundraisers, as it supports both the bunnies and recycling![/align]



[align=center]We realize that most of our readers live far away, but it is a mentionable fundraiser![/align]



[align=center]These are all the ways YOU can help Magic Happens Rabbit Rescue. The buns need it! *Help to get these guys indoors and help us beat the heat and rainy winter weather*!!![/align]



[align=center]*Help us MAKE MAGIC HAPPEN!*[/align]


----------

